# Clémentine and Zoé



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I've presented myself in the guestbook section and now I'd like you to meet my two hedgies, Clémentine and Zoé. It's my first time posting pics so I hope it'll work.

Clémentine was my very first hedgog; I got her from a breeder two hours away from me and it was a wonderful experience. She was 11 days old when I adopted her and the breeder sent me pics of her twice a week until I went to get her at seven weeks. It was so great to see her grow up like that, people around me were joking that I was pregnant expecting a hedgehog. :lol: She is 11 months old, very sweet, loves to sleep on me and being petted. She is also litter trained and very clean which is very lucky for me. :lol:

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

I found Zoé in a petshop. I know it's not a good idea to buy from them but I couldn't help myself. I wasn't looking for another hedgie but when I saw her in that tiny cage with no heat, no house, no wheel, under a shelf and beside the cage of an enormous constantly squwaking parrot, I felt so bad for her. She had been there for 4 months and they didn't even know if it was a male or female. When I started talking to her, she unballed and looked at me and that was it. Love at first sight.  She was born the same week as Clémentine but that's just about the only thing they have in common. Zoé is more than 2 times smaller than Clémentine, she's not litter trained, is very messy and doesn't like to be petted. She can't stay balled up for long because she's so curious about everything, she always has her nose in the air, exploring and she loves to run. In fact, she doesn't walk anywhere, she always runs. :lol: And she'll let me watch her wheel and run around in her cage but Clémentine only let's me watch her eat.

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

http://www.snapfish.ca/snapfishca/slide ... =SPIClink/

They are my sweeties and I love them to death.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both adorable girls.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe they're such cuties with such different personalities ^-^

Thanks for sharing and posting those photos


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So cute! Zoe (sorry, I have no accent key to properly spell her name) is very tiny; I see what you mean about their size difference. I like that they have such different personalities


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're both beautiful!  You're lucky that they're both so different, I think it'd be so fun to have one cuddler and one explorer, so you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both precious! Thanks for posting the pictures. Can't wait to hear more about them.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i agree, your girls are precious!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Both are just stunning


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Adorable pictures and adorable girls you have! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------

